# Brown Pee



## rattielover98 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, I just got my rats a week ago Saturday. Their eight weeks old. Yesterday, I noticed one of them is having brown urine. I'm very worried. There has been no change in their their diet. I've been feeding them oxbow with eggs as a protein supplement and veggies every other day. It's only One of them, and otherwise he acts perfectly fine. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I would be concerned that it is blood in the urine, old blood is brown. Have they been sneezing or showing any signs of respiratory issues? Some UTIs are caused by the same bacteria that causes respiratory issues. My boy Bernard had bloody pee a while back and 2 weeks of antibiotics cleared it up. He might need to see a vet if it persists.


----------



## rattielover98 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not sure, what does sneezing look like? If it is a UTI, is there anything over the counter I can get? I will take him to the vet if needed, but don't want to spend the money if I don't need to.


----------



## rattielover98 (Aug 17, 2012)

Great news, I just took them out for free range, that was when I first noticed yesterday. After waiting for a very long time for him to pee, he did and it was perfectly normal! I'm still worried though, what could it have been?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

That's good, a quick Google search said dehydration can cause dark or brown urine too. Make sure they've got access to fresh water 24/7 and you can give them moist foods like watermelon and cucumber to keep them hydrated


----------



## rattielover98 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------

